

Ask HN: Hacking your way into SF? - RenegadeHero

Getting extremely bored and frustrated with my current job. More responsibility, less compensation, etc, we all know the drill.<p>I set a goal to be in SF before the end of the year but I'm looking to expedite the process a bit. Unfortunately due to the aforementioned compensation issue I'm not able to just pick up and move just yet and I haven't lined up a job yet.<p>I'd appreciate some help from you guys. What options are out there for something like this?<p>I've stepped up my job searching activities and started cutting more expenses to save even more money, but my patience here is quickly waning.<p>I'd appreciate any tips or ideas you guys might have. Thanks!
======
shrughes
I don't think this is called "hacking." It's called job-hunting.

------
tectonic
Send me an email with your resumé / portfolio.

------
zbruhnke
have an email?

------
derpmaster
Just because places aren't hiring doesn't mean you don't send them a portfolio
of work anyways. Find a place you want to work at and harass them gently for a
job.

If you need extra money troll the bitcoin forums for posts of people looking
for small store software to be built or other forums. Troll local craigslist
in the 'gigs: computer' section, write and sell ebooks, write android or ios
apps for the thousands of entrepreneurs looking to get into the game for
enough change to buy a ticket and flee

